# BBQ at the Beach



## linescum (Sep 17, 2010)

Antbody going to the Pa. BBQ Smoke off this weekend?

http://raystown.org/barbeque.html

25 teams, 2 from the pitmasters show, KCBS sanctioned, i know i'm gonna go


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2010)

looks like it would be a good time.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2010)

Man oh Man I wish I was closer to that place. I might just go there and try to pick up on somethings.


----------



## linescum (Sep 18, 2010)

I live about 12 miles away so i'm going tommorrow, today was the grilling but i was busy, with camera in hand


----------

